# Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the Runway at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. Nov. 13,2013 (25x)



## Mandalorianer (14 Nov. 2013)

​


----------



## Q (14 Nov. 2013)

kilometerlange Beine  :thx:


----------



## hs4711 (14 Nov. 2013)

Danke Dir für Alessandra


----------



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2013)

:thx:schön für Ale!


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (14 Nov. 2013)

:thx: für die scharfe Brasilianerin! 
Tobi


----------



## sahne (14 Nov. 2013)

Danke für Ale

Eine wahnsinns Frau


----------



## Toolman (14 Nov. 2013)

Ale geht immer :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## koftus89 (14 Nov. 2013)

traumfrau nummer so und so ...... danke für die nächste super post.


----------



## Matze8426 (17 Nov. 2013)

:thx::thumbup:


----------



## Erikjo (18 Nov. 2013)

Sehr hübsch! Danke :thumbup:


----------



## MichelleRenee (19 Nov. 2013)

Great pics! Thanks for Alessandra!


----------



## Dudeldu09 (25 Nov. 2013)

Allesandra und Adriana sind einfach die Hübschesten. Gut das die Klum dort weg ist


----------

